# How Many Of You Are Perfectionists?



## LCH (Jan 6, 2002)

Just a thought . . . how many of us are perfectionists??? How many of us are afraid of failure? Anybody afraid of heights??I am. And I suffer from IBS _and_ panic attacks.Anyone else out there with the same kind of fears?


----------



## aliclaire (Jan 13, 2004)

The worst feeling of my life on Sunday. My IBS was acting up horribly because of stress, and I was also having a panic attack. I have never felt like that before: I was on my floor with abdominal pain, chills, shaking, dizziness, and finding it hard to breathe. Luckily my best riend called and I calmed down a little bit. It was like I was under water and gasping for air. I know exactly what you mean. It's tough to be a teen with IBS and panic or anxiety attacks.


----------



## 0_cryingshame_0 (Apr 4, 2003)

Im a perfectionist definetely


----------

